# 3500 fichiers office et 1 iPad 3 ....



## julien590 (17 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous !

Petite présentation de rigueur en tant que nouveau membre. 

Je me prénomme Julien, j ai 25 ans et je suis étudiant à Lille. Je suis passe sous Mac depuis 2 ans (mbp & iPhone). J en suis extrêmement satisfait ^^ tellement que j ai convaincu mon père (commercial) de s'acheter un iPad plutôt que de transporter 50000 document dans sa valise. 

Et c'est la que mon problème se pose :

Il a approximativement 3500 fichiers sur son Pc qu il souhaite stocker sur son iPad (accessible hors connexion ), jusque la pas de soucis. Mais il souhaite également les modifiées (éditer, créer, effacer...) et que ces motifs ce répercutent sur le Pc.
J oubliais ! Il souhaite conserver son système d'arborescence (dossier de dossier de dossier ....). 

En gros après plusieurs recherches sur internet j en suis arrive à cela:

- document to go -> impossible car pas d'arborescence. 
- Quick office -> oui mais les motifs faites sur l iPad seront elles transmises sur le Pc (via sync iTunes )??
- office2hd -> même question .

En vous remerciant de m'avoir lu et en attente de vos partages d expérience ;-)


----------



## dougi83 (18 Mars 2012)

Intéressant...
Il y a des logiciels de synchronisation forts pratiques, avec gestion des dossiers, du type DropBox et GoodReader mais ils ne permettent pas des éditions. (GoodReader permet des annotations sur les PDF)

A moins d'ouvrir ces fichiers de Dropbox/GoodReader vers Page, Keynote pour les modifier... mais ils ne seront pas à nouveau sauvés sous Dropbox pour être synchronisés automatiquement.
Tu ne pourras récupérer les fichiers qu'en connexion iTunes.
Ca va générer un sacré bordel pour s'y retrouver et de nombreuses manipulations.

On n'a toujours pas directement accès aux fichiers sur les 5go gratuits d'iCLoud ?


----------



## Cédric74 (18 Mars 2012)

Depuis Quickoffice on peut accéder directement à son dossier Dropbox. Donc les fichiers modifiés dans l'Ipad sont enregistrés dans Dropbox ce qui permet qu'ils soient synchros automatiquement.


----------



## CBi (18 Mars 2012)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Depuis Quickoffice on peut accéder directement à son dossier Dropbox. Donc les fichiers modifiés dans l'Ipad sont enregistrés dans Dropbox ce qui permet qu'ils soient synchros automatiquement.



C'est sûr ? Car avec Office 2 HD aussi on peut accéder directement à ses fichiers Dropbox en ligne (comme d'ailleurs à Box.net, Google docs,...), mais pas à un dossier local Dropbox qui se synchroniserait automatiquement avec le Nuage. 
Par conséquent, tant qu'on dispose d'une liaison avec le Cloud, tout est simple. Mais si on veut travailler en local, il faut penser à transférer à la main ses fichiers depuis Dropbox vers un dossier local tant qu'on a un réseau, pui dans le sens inverse quand on retrouve le réseau. 
QuickOffice permet-il la synchro automatique après travail off Line ?


----------



## Cédric74 (18 Mars 2012)

J'avais pas pensé au travail hors connection. Effectivement, sans réseau, on ne peut (logiquement) pas accéder à ses documents dropbox. Il faut donc sans doute faire quelques manips comme avec Pages et Icloud.

[edit après test : effectivement il faut enregistrer son fichier en local et une fois la connexion rétablie, la synchro ne se fait pas, il faut déplacer soi-même les fihciers. ]


----------



## julien590 (18 Mars 2012)

Merci a tous pour vos réponses !

Effectivement cbi c'est bien de la synchro sur les docs travailles offline dont je parlais. 

Merci Cédric pour le test. 

Je pense avoir trouve une pseudo solution un peu tordue mais qui peut fonctionner. 

Créé un lecteur réseau avec l iPad sur son Pc et ensuite utiliser un logiciel de synchro type freesync ( je continue mes recherches la dessus ) afin qu il synchro les répertoires entre eux. 

Je vais tester et je vous tiens au courant. 

C'est quand même très embêtant un iPad des qu on est hors ligne :-(


----------

